# best squirrel rifle



## amoore28

Looking to buy a new small game rifle. What are yalls opinions. Im trying to buy one for around 250-300. Trying to stick with 22lr. would the 22 mag be better for a head shot on a hog though. What yall think


----------



## whitetailfreak

.22 long with solids. Marlin makes a good rimfire rifle.


----------



## TripleXBullies

I'm not an expert but I can't imagine ever shooting anything other than a Ruger 10/22 with over under sites.


----------



## Offroadtek

I do love my Savage 22 with the accutrigger. It's so light you can carry it all day and it out shoots any other 22 I have shot.


----------



## amoore28

I'm leaning towards the Savage rifle how ever I think the Marlin would be good too. Wanting a bolt action. I have several in the past but sold them all and now wishing I had a new one.


----------



## red neck richie

I like head shots with my AR-15 for tree rats. But if you are trying to save the hide I like my 22lr. I have a Remington 597 semi auto with a 30 round banana clip that is great for squirrels. A 22lr is too small for hogs but the AR-15 would be a better option. But it will be a little over your $300 budget. The AR-15 is also a good option for HD and mid sized game so it is a better all around gun.


----------



## rospaw

amoore28 said:


> Looking to buy a new small game rifle. What are yalls opinions. Im trying to buy one for around 250-300. Trying to stick with 22lr. would the 22 mag be better for a head shot on a hog though. What yall think



As a 22 cal / rim-fire nut that i am, it is hard to beat a Winchester bolt M69/M69a with a peep sight. Another fav of mine is a Lever action Marlin M39(heavy though but Shoots short, long and LR). Feels good in the hands. The last new 22 i purchased was a CZ USA 455 fs with full stock(mannlicher stock). Shoots great with adj trig, changeable barrel  Out of the 30 or so 22's they are the ones that get used the most. 
And yes i have a few 10/22's and browning autos but they just don't do it for me anymore. I like the old school feel and look. Shoots better also!

Go to a gun show and find a deal on an older 22 that looks and feels good in your hands. Pawnshop also.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I took my Walmart special that I bought about 15 years ago and went over board. First I put a KIDD 2.5 pound trigger group in it then I bought a Bushnell RIMFIRE 3+12x40mm scope on it then I decided it needed a new stock so I put it into an ARCHANGEL AAP1022 Desert Tan stock. It shoots 10 shots at 25 yds. in 3/8" which should be good for head shots at tree rats.

gt40


----------



## state159

GT-40 GUY said:


> I took my Walmart special that I bought about 15 years ago and went over board. First I put a KIDD 2.5 pound trigger group in it then I bought a Bushnell RIMFIRE 3+12x40mm scope on it then I decided it needed a new stock so I put it into an ARCHANGEL AAP1022 Desert Tan stock. It shoots 10 shots at 25 yds. in 3/8" which should be good for head shots at tree rats.
> 
> gt40



GT, that is one sharpe looking set-up. I drool everytime I see it.  Ronny


----------



## oatmeal1

10/22 is hard to beat.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

I shoot a older savage from wal-mart ($99) no accu trigger. It will hit a quarter every time at 30 yards . It will shoot any brand of LR you put in it which is a huge plus in my book.  You can pay a lot more for a rifle if you wish, but its gonna be hard to beat the performance. Spend any extra change on a good scope. Mine wears a 2x7 leupold .


----------



## transfixer

There are a number of good bolt actions on the market now, I'd suggest go somewhere where you can handle them and see what feels the best to you,  10-22's are great guns, I have one with lightweight barrel and aftermarket stock, but it tends to make you shoot more ammo than you need to,  my favorite 22 for squirrels or precision plinking with iron sights is an old Marlin model 81 , I inherited from my grandfather,  its got the old style micro buckhorn sights, full size adult stock, tube magazine, shoots shorts, longs and LR ,   my dad and grandfather used to line those big wooden matches up on a fence rail and see who could strike the most of them from about 25 or 30 feet.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

While I was talking to the company that makes my new stock I asked him what is the best way to lubricate my 10/22. He said that he cleans and dries the action then uses dry graphite that is used for locks. He said that since it is dry the action does not clog with dirt and burnt powder which is big cause of jamming.

gt40

PS: I'm going to try it.


----------



## jigman29

I am a rimfire freak and have a pile of them. I would be more than happy to let you shoot anything I have to help you decide. But, in my opinion here's what I would recommend. With your budget and probably wanting new I would go with a savage hands down. You can get a really sweet shooting one with the accutrigger under 300.
 Next would be the ruger American. My boy has one and it's also a great gun fo the money. The biggest advantage to the ruger was the rotary magazine. But, greginclayton got a savage the other day and it has a new mag that's sweet so that's equal now.
 If you want a really nice gun I would look online for a cz in 22lr. mine is an absolute tack driver and I love it. But the price tag is well over 300new so I would look in pawnshops and all. You may get lucky.
 My go-to is a 22 mag as opposed to the lr. But they are pricey in certain models. I have a savage that's a great gun but my go to woods gon is a magnum research with the graphite barrel and boyds stock. Lightweight and a squirrel killer for sure. 
 Like I say. If you are close to clayton or ever this way feel free to holler and you can check out the ones I have.


----------



## kmckinnie

I've never really seen a bad shooting 22. As said a cheap savage with a very good scope will do fine.


----------



## Big7

oatmeal1 said:


> 10/22 is hard to beat.



^^^^^^^^^^^^ this!


----------



## GA native

I'll say a Henry lever action. The .22WMR is an extra $100 or so. 

The 10/22 ain't what it used to be. Mine is a dog, it shoots 3" groups at 30 yards. From what I can tell, I am expected to sink another $250 into building a decent rifle around that action.


----------



## amoore28

jigman29 said:


> I am a rimfire freak and have a pile of them. I would be more than happy to let you shoot anything I have to help you decide. But, in my opinion here's what I would recommend. With your budget and probably wanting new I would go with a savage hands down. You can get a really sweet shooting one with the accutrigger under 300.
> Next would be the ruger American. My boy has one and it's also a great gun fo the money. The biggest advantage to the ruger was the rotary magazine. But, greginclayton got a savage the other day and it has a new mag that's sweet so that's equal now.
> If you want a really nice gun I would look online for a cz in 22lr. mine is an absolute tack driver and I love it. But the price tag is well over 300new so I would look in pawnshops and all. You may get lucky.
> My go-to is a 22 mag as opposed to the lr. But they are pricey in certain models. I have a savage that's a great gun but my go to woods gon is a magnum research with the graphite barrel and boyds stock. Lightweight and a squirrel killer for sure.
> Like I say. If you are close to clayton or ever this way feel free to holler and you can check out the ones I have.



Thanks jigman, I went straight up through your neck of the woods last weekend headed to a family reunion in Cruso NC, should have stoppd by. I agree that those cz look really nice but the savage like you say look really nice too.


----------



## abrannon

For a bolt gun I would look at the Savage or CZ.  

A 22 WRM would be better on a hog but a 22 LR works too.  It is all about shot placement and ammo selection.  Mini Mag or Stinger will work wonders on a Hog at shorter ranges.


----------



## Buckman18

I have an ancient Winchester model 67 single shot with iron sights that shoots incredibly well.  I routinely 'scare' squirrels that are trying to find corn in the deer trough that's been empty for at least 10 days that is measured exactly 47 yards from my back deck.


----------



## amoore28

Thanks guys for all the advice. Ill put it to good use. Im really wanting to get one pretty quick but i still got a new rifle a havent even brought in the house yet. My wife always seems to be around when i want to bring it in haha.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

state159 said:


> GT, that is one sharpe looking set-up. I drool everytime I see it.  Ronny



Thanks Ronny. I went crazy with all the money I spent, but you only live once.

gt40

PS: You can get a KIDD trigger KIT  for $105 and a Bushnell RIMFIRE 3-12x40mm scope for $129.79 from Optics Planet and spend a lot less then I did. Both are well worth the investment and still use your factory stock. My trigger is 2.5 pound pull instead of the 7 pound factory. The scope has a life time warranty like Vortex.


----------



## Dan DeBord

Winchester Model 75


----------



## Mark R

rospaw said:


> As a 22 cal / rim-fire nut that i am, it is hard to beat a Winchester bolt M69/M69a with a peep sight. Another fav of mine is a Lever action Marlin M39(heavy though but Shoots short, long and LR). Feels good in the hands. The last new 22 i purchased was a CZ USA 455 fs with full stock(mannlicher stock). Shoots great with adj trig, changeable barrel  Out of the 30 or so 22's they are the ones that get used the most.
> And yes i have a few 10/22's and browning autos but they just don't do it for me anymore. I like the old school feel and look. Shoots better also!
> 
> Go to a gun show and find a deal on an older 22 that looks and feels good in your hands. Pawnshop also.



I would like to have a marlin 39 . They hard to find . Marlin website says they still makin them but dealers say not . Used ones going up in price .


----------



## rwh

GA native said:


> I'll say a Henry lever action. The .22WMR is an extra $100 or so.
> 
> The 10/22 ain't what it used to be. Mine is a dog, it shoots 3" groups at 30 yards. From what I can tell, I am expected to sink another $250 into building a decent rifle around that action.



stop filling up on that scotch before you target practice and see if it tightens up any.


----------



## nickel back

what has happen to the kid in us all, I can remember taking out a 
 many squirrels with my pellet gun, now they make some awesome 
pellet .177 caliber airguns.....just a thought


----------



## tdw3684

Air rifles are fun but  I typically use my T/C G2 Contender in rifle form.  The CZ 453 American is really good too.


----------



## fishfryer

*winchester model 75*



Dan DeBord said:


> Winchester Model 75



I have two model 75s,but only one bolt assembly. You wouldn't know where I can find one do you? They are incredibly accurate rifles.


----------



## dawgvet

I bought a CZ 452 last year and couldn't be happier.  If you can scratch up the little bit of extra money, you won't be sorry with a CZ, especially a 452.  Of the others out there, the Ruger American Rimfire bolt-action is a really good gun and Ruger has great customer support.


----------



## nickel back

fishfryer said:


> I have two model 75s,but only one bolt assembly. You wouldn't know where I can find one do you? They are incredibly accurate rifles.



If you have not,check on ebay, you would be amazed at the old gun parts for sale


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I just read that Rem-DriLube is better than the graphite for lubricating the 10/22.

gt40

PS: I am definitely going to try this before the graphite.


----------



## lastofthebreed

Savage B series.  Hands down the best deal out there.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

lastofthebreed said:


> Savage B series.  Hands down the best deal out there.



I waited to comment. I just sighted in the Savage B22 V (heavy barrel). Not much of a fan of the Tupperware stock, but the thing shoots better than a can at 50yds. Like I said somewhere else, I put the Nikon Prostaff rimfire 3-9X40 on it. It is the rifle I will be shooting this year.


----------



## amoore28

Yeah im retty excited bout getting of the squirrels when it cools down just a little more. Got the itch to get a new rifle bad. Thanks everybody for all the advice. Ill say that the heavy barrell savage looks pretty good. May have to try them out


----------



## greg_n_clayton

amoore28 said:


> Yeah im retty excited bout getting of the squirrels when it cools down just a little more. Got the itch to get a new rifle bad. Thanks everybody for all the advice. Ill say that the heavy barrell savage looks pretty good. May have to try them out



Don't know where Ashburn, Ga is at, but tell ya what. I too like to look and feel them before I buy. I bought the B22 sight unseen other than internet pictures and reviews. If you want to come up this way, you are more than welcome to shoot this one. Jigman, if we tear him away from his busy schedule, he has a bunch of rimfires. I am sure he would let ya look and feel what he has.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

GA native said:


> I'll say a Henry lever action. The .22WMR is an extra $100 or so.
> 
> The 10/22 ain't what it used to be. Mine is a dog, it shoots 3" groups at 30 yards. From what I can tell, I am expected to sink another $250 into building a decent rifle around that action.



 Are you sure the problem isn't your trigger finger?  

gt40

PS: May the screw that holds the action to the stock is lose or to tight?

Also they don't shoot high velocity bullets very well. Shoot ones that don't go over 1200 FPS.


----------



## hambone76

Savage 24 over/under in .22/.410
It's nice to have the .410 barrel for when they're on the move.


----------



## Mark R

I got several .22s and surprisingly the cheapest one is maybe the best shooter . Savage MK11


----------



## rwh

i got myself a new one this year.  cz 455 with the short threaded barrel.  i ran 36 rounds through it one day last week.  walked it in where i wanted it with 5 then punched a about a nickel sized hole through the target with the next 30 then head shot a squirrel later that afternoon.  from what i've read they actually get tighter after you shoot them some.  the best .22 i've ever owned for sure.


----------



## TomC

CZ w/ a Leupold


----------



## rwh

TomC said:


> CZ w/ a Leupold



yeah, it's crazy to have as much tied up in a squirrel set up as a deer set up.  but, i'm with you on that combo.


----------



## Mike E Phillips

You just can't beat a Ruger 10/22 day in and day out they just work.


----------



## HossBog

I've taken squirrels with about everything, but I realized that .22 shorts are all you need. Pluses are the little pop they make, cheaper to shoot, but hard to find. Shorts are my go to squirrel bullets these days. This eliminates most semi auto rifles, but I'd rather shoot pump or lever action.


----------



## greg_n_clayton

That Savage B-22 I mentioned earlier doing a awesome job. As far as the 22 shorts, I only have a Henry that will shoot them. But with open sights combined with my bad eye sight, they are a challenge!! And a Henry with a scope mounted on it is just unAmerican in my opinion.


----------



## one hogman

red neck richie said:


> I like head shots with my AR-15 for tree rats. But if you are trying to save the hide I like my 22lr. I have a Remington 597 semi auto with a 30 round banana clip that is great for squirrels. A 22lr is too small for hogs but the AR-15 would be a better option. But it will be a little over your $300 budget. The AR-15 is also a good option for HD and mid sized game so it is a better all around gun.



I assume when you refer to using an AR15 for squirrels you mean a .223/.556 if so, that is not only dangerous  by firing a centerfire rifle into the air but also it is  illegal to use centerfire rifles for small game hunting,. The regs state a .17 caliber or larger rimfire rifle or muzzleloader.


----------



## red neck richie

one hogman said:


> I assume when you refer to using an AR15 for squirrels you mean a .223/.556 if so, that is not only dangerous  by firing a centerfire rifle into the air but also it is  illegal to use centerfire rifles for small game hunting,. The regs state a .17 caliber or larger rimfire rifle or muzzleloader.



They make a 22 conversion kit for ar15's. Just pointing out the versatility. A modern shotgun if you will.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

I bought a Marlin 39  with a 16.5" barrel and topped it with a red dot sight with squirrels in suburban settings in mind. And rats around the corn bin out at a friend's farm.  
It would feed shorts, longs, CB's etc. just fine.
I could use a CB long and have plenty of killing power on a tree rat within 20 yards.


----------



## Anvil Head

Old Browning T-bolt with an old Weaver K4 scope is the most deadly tree rat gun I have, but I've taken them with just about everything legal. Never been a biggy on shotguns for TR's too much damage to the meat.
My favorite go to was (before my eyes started crapping out) my ML, Moni Lynn, .45 cap n ball. Made her back in the late '70's and she has taken a lot of TR's and deer over the years. Kind of funny, seems the early season hunts they'd come closer to see what the smoke was about - didn't take them long to find out neither. She was/is a "meat" gun, just wish I could still focus up in the shadow of the woods like I used too.


----------



## Bobby Linton

My cheap Savage with a Nikon rimfire scope is such a good squirrel killer I put one on the stock! Hard to beat that accutrigger.


----------



## Swilli1054

Remington 552 auto, scoped with Weaver 4X. I shoot CCI .22 short hollow points. A new 552 is pricey. Good older models can be readily found at good prices.


----------



## Old Coach

Old school- Winchester 61 pump w/ weaver 4X
Newer bolt- CZ452 w/leupold 2x7 rf
Lever- Winchester 9422 or Marlin 39A open sights
Semi-auto Ruger 10-22 w/red-dot
Browning T-Bolt w/Leupold 3x9EFR


----------



## Anvil Head

Nice group of shooters.
Love the old 61's, my dad toted one anytime he went. First gun he ever bought brand new in the box (probably when they first hit the market). He was a dead-eye never scoped it, but rarely missed. Wife's got a BLR 22 that she's right handy with, but a little to "Shiney" for me. Had two diff. R 10-22, never did like the triggers but fun to shoot. I have to stick with my old T-bolt now my eyes have degraded.


----------

